# restorable 36 ford coupe. and runs too



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

this is a junker 25th scale model 1936 ford coupe that i did about 5 years ago. i cut out the doors and installed all real glass. i have since changed those crummy looking tires.as you can see it runs rough and smokes like heck!! but it is restorable lol i owned two of these 1 to1 cars in the 80s


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dang, I bet that was a lot of work to get that to look like that. Very nice job! Is that gold and white car a Desoto?

Mo


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you did a good job on all of them.......Like the flats too.........MOE..


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Sometimes words are not enough on jobs like this you know !, But there all I can offer at this time as well,..So, Killer work jersey,...Very nice junk yard of great builds,...I LOVE IT,...Your a Master builder for sure...



*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice job,any pics of the others?


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> very nice job,any pics of the others?


I agree with Ron and the rest of the guys-- _please_, can we see more? 
Might be an oxymoron, but *'AWESOME JUNKYARD'*. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

One sweet build!!! These are always impressive when done correctly.


----------

